# Installation OS 7.5.3 avec Performa 5400



## gegefh420 (13 Mai 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens sur le forum car j'ai 2 petits problèmes :

- Quelle est la manipulation à effectuer pour formater mon disque dur ?

- Comment réinstaller le système 7.5.3 ? Je viens de télécharger les 17 disquettes sur le site Apple. J'ai plein de fichier avec l'extension SMI. Que faire avec cela ?

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## r e m y (13 Mai 2006)

gegefh420 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je reviens sur le forum car j'ai 2 petits problèmes :
> 
> ...



Tu double-cliques sur les ficheirs smi pour faire monter les disquettes virtuelles sur le bureau.

La disquette 1 devrait afficher son contenu avex le lanceur d'installation.

Tu lances l'install et tu te laisses guider pour réinstaller un système propre


Maintenant si tu veux carrément formatter le disque dur avant install, il faut commencer par créer des disquettes (des vrais en plastiques) à partir de ces smi. Sur MacOS7 je crois que c'est "Outil disques dur Apple" l'application qui le permet

Ensuite tu redémarres avec la disquette 1 dans le lecteur pour que le Mac boote sur cette disquette, et tu n'as plus qu'à te laisser guider, en choisissant l'option formattage du disque


----------



## Pascal 77 (13 Mai 2006)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> Tu double-cliques sur les ficheirs smi pour faire monter les disquettes virtuelles sur le bureau.
> 
> La disquette 1 devrait afficher son contenu avex le lanceur d'installation.
> 
> ...



Sauf que là, ce ne sont pas des images de disquettes bootables, mais une archive unique fractionnée en 17 morceaux pour pouvoir être transportée sur disquettes, mais qui, pour pouvoir être utilisée, doit être intégralement copiée sur le disque dur pour que DiskCopy, pas outils disque dur, puisse les utiliser pour monter *une unique image disque*. Il faut donc trouver une disquette de démarrage en plus. Sur la page des Apple's Oldies, il y en à une à la rubrique "réseau" si je me souviens bien. Elle est précisément désignée dans le fichier texte qui accompagne les dix sept fichiers de Mac OS 7.5.3.

Par contre, pour les quatre fichiers de la mise à jour 7.5.5 (fortement recommandée, tellement la 7.5.3 est buggée), là, ce sont des images de disquettes à transférer obligatoirement sur des vraies (en plastique ) pour que ça marche.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (15 Mai 2006)

Salut et bon courage,
j'ai un performa sous ce système ; et j'ai tous les problèmes qui vont avec, impossible de réparer, ce matin je viens enfin d'installer Norton qui me détecte de graves erreurs dans le B-tree ???je répare mais à chaque démarrage il bloque et il faut toujours désactiver les extensions pour démarrer !
galère! c'est la machine qui me sert a recupèrer les images de mon Quick Take 150 que j'adore! et comme j'ai pas su installer ni quicktake ni photoflash sur une machine plus récente à cause d'un conflit généré par quicktime (en partie)j'ose pas formater le DD!
sinon sur mon performa noir (le plus beau) je suis sous mac os 8.1 et c'est vachement plus stable, donc si tu as un peu de ram passe à 8.1 oublis les 7.5xxx qui sont plantogènes,
voilà mon conseil de grand débutant, achète le CDrom mac os 8 d'occasion et réinstalle tout en boutant au démarrage sur le cd-rom etc.
je laisse au autres le soin de te donner les détails de l'opération que je fait pas trés souvent... 
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (15 Mai 2006)

patrick jean-jacques a dit:
			
		

> Salut et bon courage,
> j'ai un performa sous ce système ; et j'ai tous les problèmes qui vont avec, impossible de réparer, ce matin je viens enfin d'installer Norton qui me détecte de graves erreurs dans le B-tree ???je répare mais à chaque démarrage il bloque et il faut toujours désactiver les extensions pour démarrer !
> galère! c'est la machine qui me sert a recupèrer les images de mon Quick Take 150 que j'adore! et comme j'ai pas su installer ni quicktake ni photoflash sur une machine plus récente à cause d'un conflit généré par quicktime (en partie)j'ose pas formater le DD!
> sinon sur mon performa noir (le plus beau) je suis sous mac os 8.1 et c'est vachement plus stable, donc si tu as un peu de ram passe à 8.1 oublis les 7.5xxx qui sont plantogènes,
> ...



Si je peux te donner un conseil utile, c'est de passer ton Mac en 7.5.5, cette dernière version du 7.5 n'était certes pas parfaite, notament sur les PowerMac, mais comparée à la 7.5.3, elle parait dix fois plus stable. Elle solutionne les bugs les plus criants du système 7.5, notamment celui qui rend inopérant le cache disque sur toutes les autres versions de la 7.5, celui d'AppleScript, et pas mal d'autres. Tu as juste quatre images disque à télécharger sur le site des "oldies" d'Apple, puis à transférer sur des disquettes matérielles (à l'exception de la première image que tu peux monter directement depuis le disque dur, la MàJ va chercher les disques suivants directement sur le lecteur de disquettes, et ne tient pas compte des images montées).


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (17 Mai 2006)

Merçi Pascal, 
je fait une disquette de tes conseils que je vais suivre à la lettre car les problèmes récurents sous 7.5.3 commence à me prendre la tête! 
j'ai quand même réussi à le faire redémarrer ce vieus performa en supprimant Quick Time et ATM, mais impossible d'installer Acrobat reader ni V°2 ni la 3, dès que je clique sur l'icone tout se bloque! et il apparait une fenêtre illisible le mac est bloqué!
je vais faire la m.a.j le plus tôt possible, ou acheter la bonne version d'occasion,
à bientôt,
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Mai 2006)

Excellente initiative, mais toutefois, je te suggère de faire la mise à jour 7.5.5 sur un 7.5.3 fraîchement installé, pour éviter de traîner quelques vieux fichiers plus ou moins intègres.


----------



## jhk (17 Mai 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:
			
		

> Si je peux te donner un conseil utile, c'est de passer ton Mac en 7.5.5, cette dernière version du 7.5 n'était certes pas parfaite, notament sur les PowerMac, mais comparée à la 7.5.3, elle parait dix fois plus stable.


En effet, le système 7.5.3 était une horreur. De souvenir, il était très instable.
Je ne sais pas ce que tu fais exactement sur ton Performa, mais passer de la 7.5.3 à la 7.5.5 est une bonne chose (comme te l'as dit Pascal77). Tu peux peut-être trouver un système 8, voire 9, pour pas trop cher et t'affranchir complètement du système 7.5 et de ces rustines.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (18 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
Ouille! Aïe! ça va être dur! car sur ce performa j'ai pas le cd rom du système ;je l'ai sauvé in extremis de la poubelle sans clavier ni souris ni les cd rom d'origines tout a été jeté à la benne !
par contre j'ai le cd rom mac OS 8 mais avec 32 mo de ram sur la machine et je pense que c'est un poil juste pour faire tourner la V° 8!
affaire à suivre...
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (18 Mai 2006)

Non, la 8.0 et la 8.1 doivent tourner avec 32 Mo. Par contre, si ton CD Rom est en 8.0, alors évite de formater ton disque dur en HFS+ après avoir fait la mise à jour 8.1 (gratuite, téléchargeable à la même adresse que la 7.5.3 et la MàJ 7.5.5), car alors, si tu dois démarrer sur le CD système (maintenance, réparation), le contenu de ton disque dur sera inaccessible.

Par contre, tu peux quand même réinstaller le 7.5.5 de la manière suivante : 

1) tu télécharge les images disques de la 7.5.3 que tu copies sur ton disque dur.
2) tu télécharges les images de la MàJ 7.5.5 que tu transforme en disquettes matérielles
3) tu télécharges dans la section "réseau" des Apple Oldies la disquette bootable évoquée dans le "lisez moi" associé aux images disque de la 7.5.3, et tu la transforme en disquette matérielle.
4) tu démarres ton Mac sur cette dernière disquette, tu jettes le dossier système à la poubelle (que tu vides) après t'être assuré que tu as bien l'appli "DiskCopy 6.kekchose" sur ton disque dur ou la disquette.
5) tu doubleclique sur le premier segment des images disques de la 7.5.3. un CD virtuel monte sur ton bureau
6) De ce CD, tu réinstalle un dossier système "clean"
7) Tu redémarre le Mac sur le système neuf, et tu appliques tout de suite la mise à jour 7.5.5
8) après redémarrage, tu as un 7.5.5 tout neuf, et tu peux de nouveau régler ton cache disque à 32 Ko par Mo de Ram (soit 1 Mo pour tes 32 Mo), ce ne sera plus de la Ram gaspillée, et ton disque dur sera plus réactif.


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (19 Mai 2006)

EH ! ben !!!  
merçi Pascal je sais pas ce que je ferai sans toi, surement de la bouillie de mac performa les jours de plantage!
donc j'enregistre ton message puis je passe à l'action mais depuis un autre lieux !
ici j'ai pas l'autorisation pour downloader des fichiers sur clé USB ! (bibliothèque minicipale)
encore merçi et je donne des nouvelles dès mise à jour. 
Patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (24 Mai 2006)

AÏE plus personnes ?!?
je viens de downloader toutes ces fichues M.A.J pour mes Performa mais je suis pas fichu de trouver le fameux fichier sigalé par Apple :
"Note that self-mounting Disk Images require Mac OS version 7.0.1 or later. If you are using a version of Mac OS prior to this, you can download the *System 7.5 Network Access floppy disk* and boot your Macintosh from that to use this software. "

qui ne semble pas être dans la section "réseau" (network)  voilà, si quelqu'un connait mieux que moi la localisation de cette fichue disquette ce sera avec un grand soulagement!
je file "at home" transformer tout ce fatras en vrais diquettes plastiques pour les mises à jour...je fouille à cette adresse :
http://download.info.apple.com/Apple_Support_Area/Apple_Software_Updates/French/Macintosh/
c'est pas la bonne?
Patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2006)

Voilà la bonne !


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (29 Mai 2006)

Encore merçi Pascal,
je vais récupèrer ce fichier plus tard d'un autre poste avec prise USB en façade ! (quelle horreur ses pc récents avec des prises usb à l'arrière donc innacessibles sans gymnastique, contorsions et lumbagos!) 
hier j'ai fini de transformer mes archives (avec DiskCopy) en vraies disquettes plastiques (un peu long  ) je me sers de deux mac en même temps , plus la radio dans mon cabanon au fond de mon microscopique jardin de banlieue,  
je donne des nouvelles en fin d'instalation,
Patrick


----------



## patrick jean-jacques (31 Mai 2006)

Hello, 
encore moi,
mise à jour réussie,(7.5.5)
j'ai aussi rajouté à la main les extensions pour mon bon vieux quickTake 150 et tout marche normalement,
 
patrick


----------



## Pascal 77 (31 Mai 2006)

Ben tu vois, quand tu veux


----------



## alexformatique (6 Juillet 2006)

excuse moi de vous deranger avec mes question mes ou peut ton trouver les fichier pour re installer mon mac performa 5400/160 es aussi ou peut ton trouver les fichier pour mettre a jours se mac vers la vertion 7.5.5


----------



## Pascal 77 (6 Juillet 2006)

alexformatique a dit:
			
		

> excuse moi de vous deranger avec mes question mes ou peut ton trouver les fichier pour re installer mon mac performa 5400/160 es aussi ou peut ton trouver les fichier pour mettre a jours se mac vers la vertion 7.5.5



Tout ce dont tu as besoin se trouve à cette adresse. Tu as les catégories en haut, tu choisis "Système softwares", et après, il faut fouiller.


----------



## alexformatique (6 Juillet 2006)

merci beaucoup pascal_77


----------



## alexformatique (6 Juillet 2006)

merci encore pour le lien mes je voulai savoire si il existai un logitiel pour extraire et copier sur disquette les fichier bin es smi sur windows (oui je sait c pouri comme os )

et ausis savoire quel logitiel utiliser sur mac set fois pour faire des disquette virtuelle sur 7.5.3

merci d'avence


----------



## FloMac (7 Juillet 2006)

alexformatique a dit:
			
		

> merci encore pour le lien mes je voulai savoire si il existai un logitiel pour extraire et copier sur disquette les fichier bin es smi sur windows (oui je sait c pouri comme os )
> 
> et ausis savoire quel logitiel utiliser sur mac set fois pour faire des disquette virtuelle sur 7.5.3
> 
> merci d'avence


donc pour t&#233;l&#233;charger depuis windows ? c'est ca ?
si c'est pour "transvaser" les donn&#233;es bin smi du PC au Mac je dirais conserver les fichiers bin tel quel compresser le tout en zip graver sur cd puis recuperer le tout sur le mac d&#233;compresser etc...

pour les images disques  Disk Copy (&#224; partir de os 7.0.1)


pour le reste faut aller fouiner par l&#224;
http://www.eskimo.com/~pristine/appud.html


----------



## alexformatique (7 Juillet 2006)

comment esque je fait pour installer in fichier sur mon mac 7.5.3 qui a l'extention sea.bin 

merci d'avence


----------



## Pascal 77 (7 Juillet 2006)

Il te faut stuffIt Expander


----------

